# 6.2 vs 6.7



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Read plenty of forums on the newer ford engine and both seem solid when it comes to reliability long term.

Has anyone had experience using both and figuring out which one has the lower maintenance cost over the years?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I’d have to say the 6.2 is less expensive simply because it’s a gas motor. I don’t think it’s an even comparison. Totally different animals. It really comes down to value based on the job you buy it for.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Had to have the entire fuel injection system replaced on my 6.7. Under warranty luckily. Seems to be an issue.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Had to have the entire fuel injection system replaced on my 6.7. Under warranty luckily. Seems to be an issue.


That's Ford's deal, injector pump goes they replace every line filter and so on...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's Ford's deal, injector pump goes they replace every line filter and so on...


Did not know that. I guess they are worried that there could be metal particles in the lines from the pump failure?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Did not know that. I guess they are worried that there could be metal particles in the lines from the pump failure?


Bingo...


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

105k miles on my 6.2
2011
No motor issues


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Yea I've seen other threads where cost of maintenance was the same.. however if you've just got one major repair that all goes down the drain


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

Twice the batteries when needed changing. Not that its a huge expense but it is more.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BadMechanic said:


> Twice the batteries when needed changing. Not that its a huge expense but it is more.


Lol
The 6.2 can have two batteries too


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

What is your use case for the truck? Are you leasing or buying? How long do you plan on keeping the truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm still in the diesel is better camp. I don't know if the 6.2 or 7.3 have the stupid power management or whatever that makes a work truck a V6, but I will hate my 2500 gasser til the day it goes away. And since it has a lifetime warranty, that's going to be a long time down the road.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Dodgers lifetime warranty the fine print

The warranty only applies should the breakdown occur in the United States or Canada. The warranty also does not apply to vehicles being used for competitive driving or racing, police or emergency service, principally off-road use, *snow removal*, carriage of passengers for hire, commercial delivery/service/repair, rental purposes, towing a trailer, or another vehicle unless your vehicle is equipped for this as recommended by the manufacturer. $100 is the amount you must pay for covered repairs per covered component. If your cost is a warranty deductible charge imposed by the vehicle manufacturer, this Lifetime Limited Powertrain Warranty will pay for the manufacturer's deductible. The warranty is non-transferable and expires the day the original owner sells or trades the vehicle. See dealer for written copy of warranty before completing any deal.

I prefer a diesel over a gasser.

Cost of operating each can be debated. 
What do you expect the truck to do for you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Dodgers lifetime warranty the fine print
> 
> The warranty only applies should the breakdown occur in the United States or Canada. The warranty also does not apply to vehicles being used for competitive driving or racing, police or emergency service, principally off-road use, *snow removal*, carriage of passengers for hire, commercial delivery/service/repair, rental purposes, towing a trailer, or another vehicle unless your vehicle is equipped for this as recommended by the manufacturer. $100 is the amount you must pay for covered repairs per covered component. If your cost is a warranty deductible charge imposed by the vehicle manufacturer, this Lifetime Limited Powertrain Warranty will pay for the manufacturer's deductible. The warranty is non-transferable and expires the day the original owner sells or trades the vehicle. See dealer for written copy of warranty before completing any deal.
> 
> ...


Well, between this season and last...snow removal can be debated.

Sides, if you noah guy, the dealer will go to bat for you.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> Dodgers lifetime warranty the fine print
> 
> The warranty only applies should the breakdown occur in the United States or Canada. The warranty also does not apply to vehicles being used for competitive driving or racing, police or emergency service, principally off-road use, *snow removal*, carriage of passengers for hire, commercial delivery/service/repair, rental purposes, towing a trailer, or another vehicle unless your vehicle is equipped for this as recommended by the manufacturer. $100 is the amount you must pay for covered repairs per covered component. If your cost is a warranty deductible charge imposed by the vehicle manufacturer, this Lifetime Limited Powertrain Warranty will pay for the manufacturer's deductible. The warranty is non-transferable and expires the day the original owner sells or trades the vehicle. See dealer for written copy of warranty before completing any deal.
> 
> ...


And Canada? Baby steps... we're getting there.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

unhcp said:


> What is your use case for the truck? Are you leasing or buying? How long do you plan on keeping the truck?


Buying used

I can get gas trucks w/ 125k miles @ 10k cad
or diesel w/ 250k miles @ 10k cad

I don't need the diesel but over the course of 1 year I'd save ~2k from fuel cost alone. (driving 25k miles)


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Rook said:


> Buying used
> 
> I can get gas trucks w/ 125k miles @ 10k cad
> or diesel w/ 250k miles @ 10k cad
> ...


How did you arrive at the $2K figure?

Gas engines have been getting more efficient with direct injection and other tricks.

Diesels have taken a hit on mileage due to emissions.

Diesel fuel is more expensive here than regular gas. It's about the same as premium, sometimes a bit higher, sometimes a bit lower.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Aerospace Eng said:


> How did you arrive at the $2K figure?
> 
> Gas engines have been getting more efficient with direct injection and other tricks.
> 
> ...


based on 19l/100 for gas and 16l/100 for diesel.

gas $1.3, diesel $1.22 @ 40,000kms a year

All it takes is one major repair in 2 years for that to be setback though -_-


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Somebody is forgetting oil changes and fuel filters on a diesel vs gas... About $500 for diesel and $97 for gas


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Residual value?

Try selling a 10 year old gasser plow truck vs. a 10 year old diesel plow truck.

Our experience has been that the extra $$ for the diesel are easily recouped at re-sale. Therefore our overall cost of ownership (fuel, maintenance) is nearly the same for both.

We are at truck #30 now.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe at a dealership, my cost is $200 ish.

From what I've seen locally for resale is.. no one has trucks on the market over 250k miles.

I suppose I can feel out the market and see if there's people that buy high mileage in this area


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Rook said:


> based on 19l/100 for gas and 16l/100 for diesel.
> 
> gas $1.3, diesel $1.22 @ 40,000kms a year
> 
> All it takes is one major repair in 2 years for that to be setback though -_-


Makes sense. Here diesel is more expensive so the fuel cost winds up a wash.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

It doesn't matter if they are diesel or gas after 10 years in snow removal they both rust the same


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC Driver said:


> Residual value?
> 
> Try selling a 10 year old gasser plow truck vs. a 10 year old diesel plow truck.
> 
> ...


In the past yes absolutely correct, now a days, not soo much, ask yourself, do you want to buy a 6 year old diesel with 200,000 kms? My quick response is absolutely not! Why not? DPF, scr, turbo, Injection pump problems... Would you buy a gas? Yeah most likely... How the tables have turned


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Egr/dpf deletes may solve some issues


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

What will you be using the truck for?
I'd have a hard time buying a diesel pickup with 2x the miles to match the same price point of the gas truck.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Rook said:


> Egr/dpf deletes may solve some issues


Not realistic for a work truck due to emissions and annual safety test


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool factor is not being considered.....that's worth the 10 grand up charge.

I'm a big diesel fan, with that being said if you're not doing any serious towing, buy a gasser.

My 2017 F550 has over 200,000 trouble free miles. 

I've steadily own a diesel since 99, pretty good luck with them, I often delete them but I haven't deleted my last 3, the 2017 250, 18 350 or my 2020 350.

My 2011,12,13,14,15 all had a common problem for the exhaust would fall off within a thousand miles


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Triple L said:


> Not realistic for a work truck due to emissions and annual safety test


That program got shut down in canada lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Rook said:


> That program got shut down in canada lol


Don't know what Providence your from it certainly isn't ontario


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Triple L said:


> ask yourself, do you want to buy a 6 year old diesel with 200,000 kms? My quick response is absolutely not! Why not?


No, but not because of emissions equip. More likely because they still want 60% the price of new. And for 40% more, I can be in warranty and generate 6 years of revenue that will more than make up the difference.

Truth is that it's almost impossible to buy used now without emissions equip. It's been around since '08, so 13 model years already.



Triple L said:


> Would you buy a gas?


No - 6 years old, 200km, it's gonna need attention over the next 4 years. Once they hit 300-350kms, there's not much life left in them.



Triple L said:


> Don't know what Providence your from it certainly isn't ontario


What Chad means is that in Ontario, emissions compliance is still required for commercial vehicles.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Cool factor is not being considered.....that's worth the 10 grand up charge.
> 
> I'm a big diesel fan, with that being said if you're not doing any serious towing, buy a gasser.
> 
> ...


I would have pretty good luck with my trucks if I got a new one every year too...Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

2011 F250 6.2 w200k... not one problem... I can get 16mpg unloaded at 60 on the freeway I also can get 5mpg going 90 pulling a bumper tow 30' 9000lb camper... I did a whole tank at 90 MPH about 150 miles with the ex's camper... Notice how I said ex and her camper LOL... Needless to say she didn't like Fords so I was proving a point (the wrong way I found out later LOL)… Honestly I pull a lot of trailers over 10k at well above "recommended" (legal) speeds. 24' enclosed, 16' HD dump trailer w/ Bobcat S185...I do my own maintainace so an OCI with air filter costs me 50-60 depending on sale price of oil...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr__Plow said:


> 2011 F250 6.2 w200k... not one problem... I can get 16mpg unloaded at 60 on the freeway I also can get 5mpg going 90 pulling a bumper tow 30' 9000lb camper... I did a whole tank at 90 MPH about 150 miles with the ex's camper... Notice how I said ex and her camper LOL... Needless to say she didn't like Fords so I was proving a point (the wrong way I found out later LOL)… Honestly I pull a lot of trailers over 10k at well above "recommended" (legal) speeds. 24' enclosed, 16' HD dump trailer w/ Bobcat S185...I do my own maintainace so an OCI with air filter costs me 50-60 depending on sale price of oil...
> 
> View attachment 212501


Pulling a 9k camper at 90mph..... where you going down hill?
I have a '15 6.2l with 3:73 gears. It's a dog pulling more than 7500#, put a 30' tie axle GN flatbed with 7ton on it and it falls on its face.
Worst pickup I've ever owned.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BUFF said:


> Pulling a 9k camper at 90mph..... where you going down hill?
> I have a '15 6.2l with 3:73 gears. It's a dog pulling more than 7500#, put a 30' tie axle GN flatbed with 7ton on it and it falls on its face.
> Worst pickup I've ever owned.


I've been told the 4.30 gears really change how the 6.2 trucks do with hauling and towing compared to the 3.73's that most of them have and are what many of us are used to pickups having.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark13 said:


> I've been told the 4.30 gears really change how the 6.2 trucks do with hauling and towing compared to the 3.73's that most of them have and are what many of us are used to pickups having.


Agree 4:30's would be an improvement for towing but the sacrifice is fuel mileage when running empty on the hi-way. 16MPG @ 60MPH would be a thing of the past. The average I get with mine is 14.7MPG, bump the speed up to 75-80MPH it drops below 13MPG and toss in a little wind it drops below 12MPG.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Pulling a loaded camper with tires with a speed rating of around 70 at 90 puts everyone at risk. 

Your ex was right.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Pulling a loaded camper with tires with a speed rating of around 70 at 90 puts everyone at risk.
> 
> Your ex was right.


Was going to bring that up but.......


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Was going to bring that up but.......


But...If you post about the stupid things you do
You have to expect some feed back ....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> But...If you post about the stupid things you do
> You have to expect some feed back ....


Yes


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Pulling a 9k camper at 90mph..... where you going down hill?
> I have a '15 6.2l with 3:73 gears. It's a dog pulling more than 7500#, put a 30' tie axle GN flatbed with 7ton on it and it falls on its face.
> Worst pickup I've ever owned.


No just a flatlander... She called her brother crying on the trip... I told him if you guys think my Fords are pieces of S, then this thing should blow up... When we arrived at the lake he was pissed about me putting her in danger. I just pointed and said sometimes you got to make a point... It must have hit home with him because I never heard a negative word about my truck from him again... Her on the other hand didn't quit until I placed a Chevy girl sticker on my passenger window...

Buff you are probably right... this truck isn't all that... but in my defense I was coming from a '01F250w/ a 5.4 <-- now that was a dog of a truck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr__Plow said:


> No just a flatlander... She called her brother crying on the trip... I told him if you guys think my Fords are pieces of S, then this thing should blow up... When we arrived at the lake he was pissed about me putting her in danger. I just pointed and said sometimes you got to make a point... It must have hit home with him because I never heard a negative word about my truck from him again... Her on the other hand didn't quit until I placed a Chevy girl sticker on my passenger window...
> 
> Buff you are probably right... this truck isn't all that... but in my defense I was coming from a '01F250w/ a 5.4 <-- now that was a dog of a truck


My '15 was the 1st new pickup I bought since '91 that wasn't a turbo'd diesel and the 1st vehicle I've owned that has an automatic trans.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr__Plow said:


> I also can get 5mpg going 90 pulling a bumper tow 30' 9000lb camper... I did a whole tank at 90 MPH about 150 miles with the ex's camper... Notice how I said ex and her camper LOL...





Mr__Plow said:


> When we arrived at the lake he was pissed about me putting her in danger.


Well, TBH, it sounds like she was the smart one.

Seems beyond childish to make a point by endangering hers, yours, and multiple other people's lives just to show how awesome your Furd is.


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

Nope I was... After she continually crushed my soul (which is actually why I was proving my point) I grew some real nutz (not the childish ones I was previously using) packed my stuff and finally left. My guess is she'd still be beating my co-dependent self into summation with her narcissistic ways.
I'm not saying my actions were right I'm saying I personally know that my 6.2 gasser can take a beating and keep on going. and the oil changes cost me $50-60


----------



## Mr__Plow (Jan 15, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> Pulling a loaded camper with tires with a speed rating of around 70 at 90 puts everyone at risk.
> 
> Your ex was right.


I thought the ratings were around the 55MPH mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr__Plow said:


> Nope I was... After she continually crushed my soul (which is actually why I was providing my point) I grew some real nutz (not the childish ones I was previously using) packed my stuff and finally left. My guess is she'd still be beating my co-dependent self into summation with her narcissistic ways.
> I'm not saying my actions were right I'm saying I personally know that my 6.2 gasser can take a beating and keep on going. and the oil changes cost me $50-60


SKWBE


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

After reading this thread I can say I switched from a 6.7 to the 6.2 when the aluma duty was available. I had planned to order to get the 4:31 but had to put my name on a dealer order with 3:73. Been running that truck since August of 16 and really like it. 

My brother runs a 16 6.7 (we both run power plows) and both trucks do the same work. Next round we'll probably be getting a couple 7.3 ten speed 4:31 gear trucks. Not worried about milage. Our current trucks are only off a few mpg when working. Highway driving to the grocery store he can kill me but not $10k different worth when working.

Diesel is neat but expensive. His just today at under 40k miles got a water pump and def heater. My 6.7 had a bunch of emissions crap replaced and reprograms. I had to get used to pushing the pedal down more but don't miss the diesel. The 6.2 in the aluminum trucks is night and day over the old one. It's not the same motor. Being in metro detroit I was approached at the gas station by a ford engineer when my truck was new( said that truck was his project) he wanted to hear how it was working plowing. He told me that 6.2 is the motor that was in the steel raptor. Never looked up the specs but it's night and day from the old 6.2 ,spent time in both.

Honestly for me the 6.2 with 4:31 and the new ten speed would probably be best. I've heard that the 6.2 is going away so I guess the 7.3 will be the option when I replace my current truck.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My 6.2L 3.73 would pull my 16’ trailer and S650 with 10’ plow on it(pretty heavy combo) through the snow no problem. The stock Michelin’s were the main problem...ugh! The $10k extra and price of diesel around here often being significantly higher than unleaded gas was always a deterrent for me. If diesel is your thing or you are constantly pulling around heavy weight, I totally get it. 6.2L is a strong motor though.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> My 6.2L 3.73 would pull my 16' trailer and S650 with 10' plow on it(pretty heavy combo) through the snow no problem. The stock Michelin's were the main problem...ugh! The $10k extra and price of diesel around here often being significantly higher than unleaded gas was always a deterrent for me. If diesel is your thing or you are constantly pulling around heavy weight, I totally get it. 6.2L is a strong motor though.


Low speed pulling on fairly flat ground the 6.2L does do ok pulling 10-12K. On the open road with 4-6% grades it struggles and going any distance the motor is wound up the whole time which isn't the best thing to do.
At the end of the day everyone has their different needs when it comes to a pickup, location, type of roads speed, type of driving, weight pulled / loads all come into play.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Had 2013 6.2 plow 12 hours $100 (tank)
Have 2011 6.7 plow 12 hours $50 (1/2 tank)
More than covers routine maintenance difference and hey...power


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

yearground said:


> Had 2013 6.2 plow 12 hours $100 (tank)
> Have 2011 6.7 plow 12 hours $50 (1/2 tank)
> More than covers routine maintenance difference and hey...power


What about the rest of maintenance?


----------



## snowstacker (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 2 2012 6.2’s. Both over 150k miles. Only problem has been cracked exhaust manifolds. Otherwise they have been trouble free work horses.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive plowed with both and there isn't a difference as far as moving amounts of snow at least in the lots I plow, weight is your best friend when it comes to moving large amounts of snow. My 16 F250 (gasser) got maybe 6-8mpg plowing with a v box in the bed and my 19 F350 (diesel) got 10-11mpg with bigger plow and v box. My 22 F450 is brand spnking new and haven't plowed with it yet but it having 430 gears I bet I'll see 8'ish mpg but I bought it to safely tow our 5th wheel. As far as maintenance...any gasser will be much less than a diesel. Oil changes for a gasser are well under 100 bucks at any dealer but I paid 240.00 at my local dealer last year for my diesel, there's no fuel filter on a gas Super Duty and diesels might be around 125 bucks for the set and air filters are probably close in price. If something breaks down it's usually pretty expensive on a diesel and to top all that off I'm only getting 12-12.2mpg with my 450 driving like an old man. If your looking for mild diesel power and want a gasser look at a Super Duty with a 7.3L


----------

